# Beheadings now a grisly routine among Mexican narco-goons



## Angelhair

CUERNAVACA, Mexico - The preferred form of cruelty by drug-cartel henchmen is to capture enemies and behead them, a once-shocking act that has now become numbingly routine.

Since March 22, authorities have come across four grisly scenes of beheaded bodies, in one case with several heads placed neatly in a row.

Dozens of people have been decapitated in recent months, most of them apparently members of rival drug gangs locked in turf battles over narcotics routes, betrayals of loyalty and territorial influence.

One morning earlier this week, four bodies were thrown on a sidewalk along a service road of radiator shops and garages abutting the main highway leading from Mexico's capital through this city to the south and on to Acapulco, the Pacific beach resort. One of the bodies was missing its head.

Within hours, government workers had carted away the bodies and scrubbed the scene nearly clean of bloodstains. Locals declined to talk.

Decapitations by drug cartels in Mexico began in 2006. That year, armed thugs swaggered onto the white-tile dance floor of the Sol y Sombra discotheque in Uruapan, a town in Michoacan state, and dumped five heads from plastic garbage bags.

The blood-curdling act shocked Mexico and evoked images of Islamic terrorism half a world away.


Border


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We need to annex Mexico an install Sheriff Joe as their new Governor.


----------



## waltky

Another mass grave in Mexico...

*17 bodies found in clandestine graves in Mexico*
_1 Mar.`11 - Soldiers on Tuesday unearthed 17 bodies buried in two clandestine graves in the southern state of Guerrero and authorities said they were searching for more._


> Soldiers found the bodies in the town of San Miguel Totolapan, which is in a Mexican region known for marijuana and opium production and as a shipment route for cocaine, said Guerrero state investigative police director Fernando Monreal.  Monreal said he had no other details on the gruesome discovery, except that soldiers were looking for more bodies late Tuesday.
> 
> This is the third time in less than a year that authorities have discovered mass graves in the Pacific coast state, which has seen a spike in violence since rival factions of the Beltran Leyva cartel began fighting over territory following the December 2009 death of capo Arturo Beltran Leyva.
> 
> In November, authorities found a grave outside Acapulco with 18 bodies. The cadavers were from a group of 20 travelers kidnapped while visiting the resort city from neighboring Michoacan state. Two of the men remain missing.  In May, police discovered 55 bodies inside an abandoned silver mine on the outskirts of Taxco that had become a dumping ground for apparent victims of Mexico's drug violence.
> 
> Also Tuesday, police found four bodies dumped along a highway connecting Acapulco to Mexico City.  The four men had been shot to death, Guerrero state prosecutors said in a statement.
> 
> MORE


----------



## LilOlLady

CrusaderFrank said:


> We need to annex Mexico an install Sheriff Joe as their new Governor.



*Sheriff Joe is doing a great job where he is.* 

*Arizona Sheriff Plans 19th Immigration Sweep*
Published February 17, 2011
Associated Press
Arizona Sheriff Plans 19th Immigration Sweep - FoxNews.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Sounds like Iraq.


----------



## Mr Natural

How's that War on Drugs going?


----------



## LostAmerican

Angelhair said:


> The blood-curdling act shocked Mexico and evoked images of Islamic terrorism half a world away.
> 
> 
> r


 
Your not suggesting that Mexico had anything to do with 9-11 even though it was probably the only country that made a profit from it.


----------



## Douger

It's the lack of English skills.
They hear the gringo kids saying they....." went out and got some head last night" and, according to Webster's, that's the movie !


----------



## LostAmerican

Mexicans behead people. Middle East terrorists behead people.

Does it take Sherlock Holmes to figure this one out?


----------



## editec

Well...you have to break some eggs if youwant to make an illegal narco-monopoly, don't you?

What do you expect?

We entice  the worst kinds of people in the world with the possiblity of creating monopolies in the amazingly lucritive llegal drug trade and then we are shocked that bad people act in bad ways?

Why? 

You want to end the War on Drugs madness?

Stop imposing insane War on Drugs laws on the people.


----------



## Douger

LostAmerican said:


> Mexicans behead people. Middle East terrorists behead people.
> 
> Does it take Sherlock Holmes to figure this one out?


Mexico is part of the middle east ?


----------



## Mr Natural

A few beheadings is a small price to pay to keep our streets free of the scourge of illegal drugs and the demon weed.


----------



## Jroc

*Terrorists teaming with drug cartels*


Islamic extremists embedded in the United States &#8212; posing as Hispanic nationals &#8212; are partnering with violent Mexican drug gangs to finance terror networks in the Middle East, according to a Drug Enforcement Administration report. 

&#8220;Since drug traffickers and terrorists operate in a clandestine environment, both groups utilize similar methodologies to function &#8230; all lend themselves to facilitation and are among the essential elements that may contribute to the successful conclusion of a catastrophic event by terrorists,&#8221; said the confidential report, a copy of which was obtained by The Washington Times. 

The 2005 report outlines an ongoing scheme in which multiple Middle Eastern drug-trafficking and terrorist cells operating in the U.S. fund terror networks overseas, aided by established Mexican cartels with highly sophisticated trafficking routes. 

These terrorist groups, or sleeper cells, include people who speak Arabic, Spanish and Hebrew and, for the most part, arouse no suspicion in their communities. 

&#8220;It is very likely that any future &#8216;September 11th&#8217; type of terrorist event in the United States may be facilitated, wittingly or unwittingly, by drug traffickers operating on both sides of the United States-Mexico border,&#8221; the DEA report says. 

Terrorists teaming with drug cartels - Washington Times


----------



## LostAmerican

Douger said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans behead people. Middle East terrorists behead people.
> 
> Does it take Sherlock Holmes to figure this one out?
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is part of the middle east ?
Click to expand...

 
Follow the heroin road.......follow the heroin road.......

Afghanistan > Mexico > Across The US Border > Latino street gangs!


----------



## High_Gravity

LostAmerican said:


> Mexicans behead people. Middle East terrorists behead people.
> 
> Does it take Sherlock Holmes to figure this one out?



Well the language and culture is different, but they do have alot similarities, the violence and poverty being the main ones. I'd rather be in Mexico though, at least they allow drinking and have alot hot easy Latinas to bang.


----------



## LostAmerican

High_Gravity said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans behead people. Middle East terrorists behead people.
> 
> Does it take Sherlock Holmes to figure this one out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the language and culture is different, but they do have alot similarities, the violence and poverty being the main ones. I'd rather be in Mexico though, at least they allow drinking and have alot hot easy Latinas to bang.
Click to expand...

 
Those "hot latinas" have fleas. Make sure you wrap your pickle in a Hefty bag.


----------



## High_Gravity

LostAmerican said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans behead people. Middle East terrorists behead people.
> 
> Does it take Sherlock Holmes to figure this one out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the language and culture is different, but they do have alot similarities, the violence and poverty being the main ones. I'd rather be in Mexico though, at least they allow drinking and have alot hot easy Latinas to bang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those "hot latinas" have fleas. Make sure you wrap your pickle in a Hefty bag.
Click to expand...


Yeah well at least you can have sex in Mexico, you can't have sex in Muslim countries unless your married, its considered adultery and is punishable by a prison term and in some countries lashes.


----------



## Angelhair

_And the USA sleeps at the wheel..........ho-hum._


----------



## bodecea

Douger said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans behead people. Middle East terrorists behead people.
> 
> Does it take Sherlock Holmes to figure this one out?
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico is part of the middle east ?
Click to expand...


psst!   brown people


----------



## B. Kidd

High_Gravity said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans behead people. Middle East terrorists behead people.
> 
> Does it take Sherlock Holmes to figure this one out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the language and culture is different, but they do have alot similarities, the violence and poverty being the main ones. I'd rather be in Mexico though, at least they allow drinking and have alot hot easy Latinas to bang.
Click to expand...


Heads up! Don't lose head getting head. That's some heady stuff!


----------



## LostAmerican

High_Gravity said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the language and culture is different, but they do have alot similarities, the violence and poverty being the main ones. I'd rather be in Mexico though, at least they allow drinking and have alot hot easy Latinas to bang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "hot latinas" have fleas. Make sure you wrap your pickle in a Hefty bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well at least you can have sex in Mexico, you can't have sex in Muslim countries unless your married, its considered adultery and is punishable by a prison term and in some countries lashes.
Click to expand...

 
Or stoning. I hear they have a low divorce rate.

Some christian sects consider just thinking of sex is adultery. Isn't that going a little too far?

My teacher told me that if I masturbate, I would go blind. I asked her if I could do it just enough to need glasses.


----------



## High_Gravity

LostAmerican said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "hot latinas" have fleas. Make sure you wrap your pickle in a Hefty bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well at least you can have sex in Mexico, you can't have sex in Muslim countries unless your married, its considered adultery and is punishable by a prison term and in some countries lashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or stoning. I hear they have a low divorce rate.
> 
> Some christian sects consider just thinking of sex is adultery. Isn't that going a little too far?
> 
> My teacher told me that if I masturbate, I would go blind. I asked her if I could do it just enough to need glasses.
Click to expand...



Those Christian Sects don't have the power to arrest you if you masturbate or think about sex, like the Islamic radicals in the ME do if you have pre-marital sex.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Angelhair said:


> CUERNAVACA, Mexico - *The preferred form of cruelty by drug-cartel henchmen is to capture enemies and behead them, a once-shocking act that has now become numbingly routine.*
> 
> Since March 22, authorities have come across four grisly scenes of beheaded bodies, in one case with several heads placed neatly in a row.
> 
> Dozens of people have been decapitated in recent months, most of them apparently members of rival drug gangs locked in turf battles over narcotics routes, betrayals of loyalty and territorial influence.
> 
> One morning earlier this week, four bodies were thrown on a sidewalk along a service road of radiator shops and garages abutting the main highway leading from Mexico's capital through this city to the south and on to Acapulco, the Pacific beach resort. One of the bodies was missing its head.
> 
> Within hours, government workers had carted away the bodies and scrubbed the scene nearly clean of bloodstains. Locals declined to talk.
> 
> Decapitations by drug cartels in Mexico began in 2006. That year, armed thugs swaggered onto the white-tile dance floor of the Sol y Sombra discotheque in Uruapan, a town in Michoacan state, and dumped five heads from plastic garbage bags.
> 
> The blood-curdling act shocked Mexico and evoked images of Islamic terrorism half a world away.
> 
> 
> Border



Seems like they did this a lot back in Merry Ole England.  Guess the fad has finally come to the Western World.


----------



## LostAmerican

High_Gravity said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well at least you can have sex in Mexico, you can't have sex in Muslim countries unless your married, its considered adultery and is punishable by a prison term and in some countries lashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or stoning. I hear they have a low divorce rate.
> 
> Some christian sects consider just thinking of sex is adultery. Isn't that going a little too far?
> 
> My teacher told me that if I masturbate, I would go blind. I asked her if I could do it just enough to need glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those Christian Sects don't have the power to arrest you if you masturbate or think about sex, like the Islamic radicals in the ME do if you have pre-marital sex.
Click to expand...

 
But what about all those virgins you get if you die a martyr's death?. Don't you think a Muslim rubs one out while thinking of that?


----------



## High_Gravity

LostAmerican said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or stoning. I hear they have a low divorce rate.
> 
> Some christian sects consider just thinking of sex is adultery. Isn't that going a little too far?
> 
> My teacher told me that if I masturbate, I would go blind. I asked her if I could do it just enough to need glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Christian Sects don't have the power to arrest you if you masturbate or think about sex, like the Islamic radicals in the ME do if you have pre-marital sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what about all those virgins you get if you die a martyr's death?. Don't you think a Muslim rubs one out while thinking of that?
Click to expand...


Those virgins are all men, gotta read the fine print.


----------



## LostAmerican

High_Gravity said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Christian Sects don't have the power to arrest you if you masturbate or think about sex, like the Islamic radicals in the ME do if you have pre-marital sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about all those virgins you get if you die a martyr's death?. Don't you think a Muslim rubs one out while thinking of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those virgins are all men, gotta read the fine print.
Click to expand...

 
And heaven is Abu Ghraib!


----------

